# Do I have "stained" eye lids or what's the problem??



## dentaldee (Sep 19, 2006)

I was just posting some pictures in the before and after mascara thread and I was looking at everyone's beautiful eyes and everyone looks great b/f except me!!! I look like a hideous monster........my lids are ikky and brown looking. they were not like that when I was young and it's basically only on the areas where I apply e/s and e/l...........so is this permanent staining??? like a dogs beard or smokers fingers??

does anyone else have this??? take a look!!

Attachment 25400


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 19, 2006)

I was wondering that too a few weeks ago. My eyelids seem to be stained and right on the crease where I apply makeup. I didn't have that when I was younger.


----------



## LazyKatie (Sep 19, 2006)

What kind of eyeshadow are you using. I had this problem once with mineral eyeshadow and found out that it was because it was basically a mica powder they were selling and it was too concentrated.


----------



## spikeyli (Sep 19, 2006)

Woman what are you talking about? You got beautiful eyes. As we get older our skin pigmentation changes, so I wouldn't be surprised if your lids are darker than before. Unless you eat, breath, and sleep in your eyeshadow I really doubt you got stained. Especially since you're still pretty young. Could it be that your camera just gave you shading without you knowing it? I know mine automatically adjusts coloring and it never comes out the way I like.


----------



## dentaldee (Sep 19, 2006)

Quote:
Could it be that your camera just gave you shading without you knowing it? no.......it's accurate........I'm just that gross on my own.......I don't need help from the camera!!!

Quote:
What kind of eyeshadow are you using. assorted e/s........I do think it's an age thing and actually my m/u is on for 15 hours a day!!!!!!!!!!!! wow........I never added up the hours before.......scary!!


----------



## sadhunni (Sep 19, 2006)

i forgot where but i heard that happens once u start wearing eye shadow. i guess that's y we have to put concealer on the top lids as well.


----------



## Lauren (Sep 20, 2006)

mine are like that too.. i think it's just from it being tanner due to not exfoliating that area like the rest of my face and because of general dark circles.


----------



## macuphead (Sep 20, 2006)

aww honey bear! i will take your beautiful eyelid over my smokey salad fingers any day!!! i have a friend that kinda has that but i always liked it, its like she puts on mascara and there you go, it looks like shes got on her own natural makeup, i think its lucky buddy!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 20, 2006)

i have that, too, but i always thought it was just dark circles.


----------



## dentaldee (Sep 20, 2006)

I guess crappy skin around my eyes just goes with my crappy skin in general!!!


----------



## spazbaby (Sep 20, 2006)

Looks like sun damage to me. I would suggest Benefit Eye Bright to use in that area.

My eyelids are naturally darker than my face, and they get darker with sun exposure.


----------



## dentaldee (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:
Benefit Eye Bright what is this??


----------



## goddess13 (Sep 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what is this?? *Here we go*


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 23, 2006)

i have the same problem (so does my mom). people used to ask me where i got my brown shadow, and its like im not wearing anything!

me and her both use Benefit Lemon-aid on the lids. it really works well too.


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 23, 2006)

You look beautiful, I do not see the stained eyelids you are talking about.


----------



## Angie2006 (Sep 23, 2006)

I have never worn eye shadow (aside from playin around a few times) and I have it...it just must be what eyes do. That eye brite stuff looks awesome...anyone here have before/after pics??


----------

